# (monday) history in your game 06-09-2003



## alsih2o (Jun 9, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

starting off with a nice piece on medieval toilets- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/2960146.stm

 and we move directly to norman poop- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/england/north_yorkshire/2969730.stm

mounted knight vocabulary- http://www.humanities-interactive.org/medieval/chivalry/ex018_07a.html

some modern folks build a ballista- http://198.144.2.125/Siege/ConstructionPics.htm

siege engine prototypes, including a repeting catapult- http://198.144.2.125/Siege/SiegePrototypes/Prototypes.htm

nobody expects, well, you get it- http://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inquisition

 armory and sige stuff, lotsa good stuff here- http://198.144.2.125/Default.htm

crossbows, historical and replicas- http://198.144.2.125/Crossbows/crossbows.htm

combat in the age of arthurian legend- http://www.georgetown.edu/users/kammerb/cavalry.htm

a new society in nicarauga, for insporayion- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3035113.stm

for the nautical nuts- http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/06/national/06TREA.html

rethinking neadrethals- http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian/issues03/jun03/neanderthal.html

mystery and history of soap- http://www.csmonitor.com/2003/0603/p18s03-hfks.html

 ancient erotic art in naples(not safe for erics grandma)- http://www.sacred-texts.com/sex/rmn/index.htm

2 pieces on mt' nemrut...

http://www.allegroholidays.com/Archeology/Mount Nemrut.htm

http://www.adiyamanli.org/mt_nemrut.htm

and 3 on the battle of crecy (2 million arrows, falling like snow!)

http://members.tripod.com/~midgley/crecy.html

http://acasun.eckerd.edu/~oberhot/crecy.htm

http://www.bartleby.com/35/1/110.html

 and a funny one, history culled form student papers- http://www.voiceone.com/html/history.html


----------



## fusangite (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks. These links are, as ever, very useful. 

I've gained much from links you have posted in the past so I commend you on your ongoing service to the D&D community. I can't recall which of these links I've received from you but just in case, here are my favourite links these days:

Popular heresy of pre-Muslim North Africa:
http://www.bethel.edu/~letnie/AfricanChristianity/WNADonatism.html

Ethiopian Christian history:
http://www.bethel.edu/~letnie/AfricanChristianity/EthiopiaHomepage.html

Byzantine history and primary documents:
http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/byzantium/

_The_ site for medieval history and primary documents:
http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook.html

Ptolmeic geography:
http://www.ukans.edu/history/index/...etteer/Periods/Roman/.Texts/Ptolemy/home.html

Historic trade routes:
http://www.ciolek.com/owtrad.html


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 9, 2003)

hey fusangite, not all of those were mine, but they are now!  

 thanks for the kind words


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## fusangite (Jun 10, 2003)

And this site...

http://sunsite.berkeley.edu/OMACL/


----------

